# Renaissance Wax and copper



## dlmorgan999 (May 25, 2013)

I bought a tin of Renaissance Wax to protect my copper lights. I had seen several posts suggesting that it works quite well to prevent tarnish (I am in the crowd that prefers shiny copper). In reality though, it doesn't really seem to be working as well as I expected.

I've applied a coat, let it dry, buffed it, and then did the same with a second coat. Per tips I had seen somewhere, I used it very sparingly - perhaps _too _sparingly? Am I missing something? Have you used this for successfully slowing down tarnish in copper? I'm very interested to hear results from others!


----------



## Rees (May 25, 2013)

wondering the same thing, thought about getting some. Anyone done a tarnish test treated vs untreated?


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 25, 2013)

Rees said:


> Anyone done a tarnish test treated vs untreated?


I have done that. That's when I found that it didn't seem to be working as well as I thought it would. After I made this post, I looked more closely at some of the lights to which I recently gave the full treatment. They actually do seem to be holding up fairly well, but there are splotches of tarnish here and there. Maybe I even need to do three coats and/or use a bit more for each coat.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 25, 2013)

Here is a picture of my Jeff Hanko copper EX10 to show what the splotchiness looks like.


----------



## Rees (May 25, 2013)

look like finger prints mostly. Maybe after you cleaned it got some oil from your hands on it then coated over it with the wax? Oil from skin seems to cause tarnish pretty fast.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 25, 2013)

Rees said:


> look like finger prints mostly. Maybe after you cleaned it got some oil from your hands on it then coated over it with the wax? Oil from skin seems to cause tarnish pretty fast.


Hmmm - that's interesting! I am planning to have another polishing session over the weekend, and I'll keep that in mind to see if it makes a difference. Maybe I need to wear rubber gloves while polishing. :thinking:


----------



## yoyoman (May 25, 2013)

Are you using something like Flitz to clean before applying the wax? The wax will provide a seal, but I don't think it will remove tarnish or oxidation. And cotton or rubber gloves are a good idea, too.

Edit: That Jeff Hanko is beautiful.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (May 25, 2013)

yoyoman said:


> Are you using something like Flitz to clean before applying the wax? The wax will provide a seal, but I don't think it will remove tarnish or oxidation. And cotton or rubber gloves are a good idea, too.
> 
> Edit: That Jeff Hanko is beautiful.


Sometimes I use Wenol polish, but I usually use Nevr-Dull as it seems to keep the tarnish away longer on unwaxed lights. I think I'll try polishing a light with Wenol and then coating it with Renaissance Wax to see what happens.

Thanks for the comment on the Jeff Hanko light.  If you haven't already, you can see my full photo shoot of it (in freshly shined condition) here.


----------



## yoyoman (May 25, 2013)

I use Flitz, but they look very similar. The wax and some Cape Cod products are inbound. The postage and anticipated Swiss Post processing fees + taxes confirm that I'm crazy.


----------

